# F10 questions



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

I was wandering if F10 is safe to use with frogs. I use the disinfectant with my snakes and mantids, but have never been sure with my frogs so have not bothered. We always have some antibacterial solution, incase of anything goin pete tong, but i have read a different thread saying that it killed someones retf.
What are the safe ratios for the solutions with the frogs (retf). 
I would be greatful for any help, and hopefully other people could use this as a guildline.
Kind regards Tina x


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Despite the fact it killed one of my red eyes I still use f10 products they are safe at the right dilutions. For F10 SC (which is for disinfecting surfaces etc) I use it at 8ml to 1 litre water to disinfect glass and equipment, after 15 mins it should be sterile but you have to give it a rinse with water afterwards. I have wiped it off glass and then misted with water afterwards and wiped it dry with no problems and thats with all 4 frog species i keep. 

The F10 Aniseptic solution which is for animals I have used to treat skin problems on both my milk frogs and uluguru tree frogs, by misting them lightly with it directly once daily and sometimes misting their water a few times with it and it never caused them any harm and the skin problems did clear up. I have read it can be used to treat chytrid fungus also. The safe dilution I used it at was 0.14ml to 300ml water. The ratio that killed my frog was 1:250 the ratio I use which is safe and effective is 1:2140. If its too strong it kills both good and bad bacteria in the animal which is why my frog died suddenly as it was weak and infected already and that pretty much finished it off.


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Despite the fact it killed one of my red eyes I still use f10 products they are safe at the right dilutions. For F10 SC (which is for disinfecting surfaces etc) I use it at 8ml to 1 litre water to disinfect glass and equipment, after 15 mins it should be sterile but you have to give it a rinse with water afterwards. I have wiped it off glass and then misted with water afterwards and wiped it dry with no problems and thats with all 4 frog species i keep.
> 
> The F10 Aniseptic solution which is for animals I have used to treat skin problems on both my milk frogs and uluguru tree frogs, by misting them lightly with it directly once daily and sometimes misting their water a few times with it and it never caused them any harm and the skin problems did clear up. I have read it can be used to treat chytrid fungus also. The safe dilution I used it at was 0.14ml to 300ml water. The ratio that killed my frog was 1:250 the ratio I use which is safe and effective is 1:2140. If its too strong it kills both good and bad bacteria in the animal which is why my frog died suddenly as it was weak and infected already and that pretty much finished it off.


Yer i read about your frog. Sorry to hear about her/him. It was your thread that got me thinking really. 
Thankyou for giving me the dilution guilde. Its good to know this sort of thing. 
Thanks again xx


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Despite the fact it killed one of my red eyes I still use f10 products they are safe at the right dilutions. For F10 SC (which is for disinfecting surfaces etc) I use it at 8ml to 1 litre water to disinfect glass and equipment, after 15 mins it should be sterile but you have to give it a rinse with water afterwards. I have wiped it off glass and then misted with water afterwards and wiped it dry with no problems and thats with all 4 frog species i keep.
> 
> The F10 Aniseptic solution which is for animals I have used to treat skin problems on both my milk frogs and uluguru tree frogs, by misting them lightly with it directly once daily and sometimes misting their water a few times with it and it never caused them any harm and the skin problems did clear up. I have read it can be used to treat chytrid fungus also. The safe dilution I used it at was 0.14ml to 300ml water. The ratio that killed my frog was 1:250 the ratio I use which is safe and effective is 1:2140. If its too strong it kills both good and bad bacteria in the animal which is why my frog died suddenly as it was weak and infected already and that pretty much finished it off.


 Wonderful answer Andy,very greatful to all parties here,have wondered about this for a long time
thanks again
Stu


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

live set up/natural cleaning>nasty evil chemicles

i wont use any reptile safe brands as the only way they could make this claim would be to test them on reptiles and amphibians :devil: not exactly the sort of products i want anything to do with! in fact i dont think id ever use anything unnatural with frogs just in case


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> live set up/natural cleaning>nasty evil chemicles
> 
> i wont use any reptile safe brands as the only way they could make this claim would be to test them on reptiles and amphibians :devil: not exactly the sort of products i want anything to do with! in fact i dont think id ever use anything unnatural with frogs just in case


 I think you might have slightly missed this Sam,say you have a new frog in,and its in its quarrantine tank, and heaven forbid sommit like chytrid turns up,or even worse no QT and the frog is in a viv,ok one looses the frog(horrible) now what?
or you are treating this frog and don't want to infect your others,yeah disposable gloves,but they can't just be binned 
I think its these senarios where products like F10 come in,one can't just wash out the tank with water as one has now contaminated your local water course with the C word, mate we have a very rare newt living close to us heaven forbid if i brought something horrible here and then did for them....do you get my drift? And yep mate i hate the uses of chemicals in our food in our water in our houses in our woodlands and in our ponds!! but we also have responsibilities to take on board when we keep animals in our country from afar.
Sam i am in no way advocating we go and spray any chemicals about randomly,but they do have a place occassionally,where there is no other option,and would rather use a product that is safe for our frogs than say something like bleach as a backstop.
best always mate
Stu


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> I think you might have slightly missed this Sam,say you have a new frog in,and its in its quarrantine tank, and heaven forbid sommit like chytrid turns up,or even worse no QT and the frog is in a viv,ok one looses the frog(horrible) now what?
> or you are treating this frog and don't want to infect your others,yeah disposable gloves,but they can't just be binned
> I think its these senarios where products like F10 come in,one can't just wash out the tank with water as one has now contaminated your local water course with the C word, mate we have a very rare newt living close to us heaven forbid if i brought something horrible here and then did for them....do you get my drift? And yep mate i hate the uses of chemicals in our food in our water in our houses in our woodlands and in our ponds!! but we also have responsibilities to take on board when we keep animals in our country from afar.
> Sam i am in no way advocating we go and spray any chemicals about randomly,but they do have a place occassionally,where there is no other option,and would rather use a product that is safe for our frogs than say something like bleach as a backstop.
> ...



i understand there are rare cirucumstances that it is the lesser of 2 evils however from what i read the op sounded like they just want to clean out tanks with it so i was more posting against that rather than its use to treat sick frogs if thats makes sense as there are plenty of natural alternatives to cleaning a viv


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> i understand there are rare cirucumstances that it is the lesser of 2 evils however from what i read the op sounded like they just want to clean out tanks with it so i was more posting against that rather than its use to treat sick frogs if thats makes sense as there are plenty of natural alternatives to cleaning a viv


 :2thumb: gotcha mate!!...


----------

